# 2009 World Series Champions!



## The Janitor (Jan 23, 2009)

*OOO* 
*
The empire strikes back in 2009! Pettite, Matsui, Rivera, and Rodriguez were outstanding! Way to go!*

[attachment=0:cjh59xvn]Yankees_Evil_Empire.jpg[/attachment:cjh59xvn]


----------



## phantom (Sep 13, 2007)

It was inevitable. All is right in the baseball world. Go Yanks!!!!


----------



## izzydog (Jan 18, 2008)

Where are all the Yankee haters now? Nice choke by A-Rod, i hope he does the same thing for many years to come. The foundation for another dynasty is set. Wang back healthy next year, resign Damon and Godzilla, Tex and A-Rod hitting 3 and 4. I hope nobody minds if the Evil Empire wins 4 or 5 more in a row. Sorry chowda heads!


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

izzydog said:


> Where are all the Yankee haters now? Nice choke by A-Rod, i hope he does the same thing for many years to come. The foundation for another dynasty is set.


Jesus H Christ.... I knew this kind of crap was going to spew forth after the win.... dynasty my ass. :roll: All I can say is its about time your 33 million dollar man produced something other than failure in the late season. (I used to actually like that overpaid choke artist). Biggest bunch of BS in the whole series... Hideki Matsui winning the MVP. Seriously? What about Chase Utley who just about single handedly won a couple games for the Phillies and even kept them in a couple more? Isn't the MVP about the whole series, not just who decides to show up in the last game? :roll: Wasn't aware the MVP award was sold off as an aftermarket addition to your owner's world series "you rig it" kit. Ridiculous.... worst way ever for a season to end is with the Yanks even in the series, let alone winning it. :lol: Hell, I'm a Giants fan and I'd have even cheered for the Dodgers over the Yankees.

o-|| -O|o- -()/>-


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

izzydog said:


> Where are all the Yankee haters now? Nice choke by A-Rod, i hope he does the same thing for many years to come. The foundation for another dynasty is set. Wang back healthy next year, resign Damon and Godzilla, Tex and A-Rod hitting 3 and 4. I hope nobody minds if the Evil Empire wins 4 or 5 more in a row. Sorry chowda heads!


I'm still here and I still hate :lol: we can look forward to a slew of new yankee fans and apparel for sure. Just like last year I've never scene so many Phillies hats. To the Yankee fans who have actually been to NY and watched a game, or possibly lived in NY congrats that 208 million dollar payroll finally came through for ya. To all those closet Yankee$ fans, wagon hoppers... well I'll bite my tounge  oh and you guys ain't winning 4-5 in a row I can guarantee that :roll:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

WOOOOO HOOO Go Yanks. Been a fan all my life. 8) :lol:


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO said:


> WOOOOO HOOO Go Yanks. Been a fan all my life. 8) :lol:


BS and if you are then I cant take you duck hunting in my boat.No yanks or byu fans in my boat.There only been one byu fan in my boat and he will be welcome back in any time.Because he is a good guy.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

FishMogul said:


> We can look forward to a slew of new yankee fans and apparel for sure. Just like last year I've never scene so many Phillies hats.


This is true.... it happens every year. Amazing how few Braves fans we see now, when they were everywhere in the 90's but there are Red Sox fans all over the place these days. It'll be the same with the Yanks this year.... oh yeah, been a fan all my life, blah, blah, blah. Hell, I'm not a Yanks fan in the least and I've probably seen more live Yankee games than most of the clowns who will be cruisin around in Yankee gear now. :roll:


----------



## STEVO (Sep 13, 2007)

dkhntrdstn said:


> STEVO said:
> 
> 
> > WOOOOO HOOO Go Yanks. Been a fan all my life. 8) :lol:
> ...


Man, Im just kidding..... I HATE soccer!!! :lol:


----------



## bowhunter3 (Oct 18, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> izzydog said:
> 
> 
> > Where are all the Yankee haters now? Nice choke by A-Rod, i hope he does the same thing for many years to come. The foundation for another dynasty is set.
> ...


Thank you for that post. Made my day  It was great last year to see the Rays in it who brought up most of there talent and did not buy any of it, or the year Denver made it. I love baseball, but sooner or later its going to be a monopoly with the big market teams winning every year because they spend more.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

STEVO said:


> dkhntrdstn said:
> 
> 
> > STEVO said:
> ...


Don't lie you love SOCCER. :lol:


----------



## The Janitor (Jan 23, 2009)

Riverrat77 said:


> FishMogul said:
> 
> 
> > We can look forward to a slew of new yankee fans and apparel for sure. Just like last year I've never scene so many Phillies hats.
> ...


Thank you for helping put money in the Yankees' pockets. I assure you it went to good use.


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

Riverrat77 said:


> Amazing how few Braves fans we see now, when they were everywhere in the 90's but there are Red Sox fans all over the place these days.


Hey im still a Braves fan and I will all was be one. I like the red soxs when the play the YANKS o wait I like who every is playing the yanks. sorry but my Braves come first. Yes they have not done so good for a couple years.but that ok we don't buy are champion ships.carry on :mrgreen:


----------



## The Janitor (Jan 23, 2009)

dkhntrdstn said:


> There only been one byu fan in my boat and he will be welcome back in any time.


  
It's always a good thing to have at least one literate in the boat.


----------



## jahan (Sep 7, 2007)

What, the Yankee's won! I thought baseball was over several weeks ago. Good to hear Choke boy finally pulled his head out and earned at least a percentage of his salary. Still hate the Yankees and baseball, baseball is dead.


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

This might liven it up for you.... heard Mark McGuire is going back to be a hitting instructor for the Cards. Never thought we'd see him again but glad he's getting back to baseball.


----------



## FishMogul (Sep 8, 2007)

I also heard the Cardinals were going to hire Sosa as their strength and conditioning coach :lol:


----------



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

FishMogul said:


> I also heard the Cardinals were going to hire Sosa as their strength and conditioning coach :lol:


Wow, their pitchers will be crushing the ball in no time!!


----------

